# HOW CAN I MAKE MY DESKTOP LOOK SNAZZY.....



## sahil_blues (Apr 22, 2005)

hey guys...ive seen ur dektop screenshots in a post...u guys hav reallllly cool desktops....how do u make them look like that...pls tell me some of the ways of making mine look better....


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 22, 2005)

First download windowsblinds and styleXP
Second get good wallpapers
Third get good Windows Media Player skins
Fourth get good icons
And then you are all set
This is where you get all that 
Windows Blinds *www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds/
StyleXP *www.tgtsoft.com/

For wallpapers, skins, themes, icons 
*www.wincustomize.com
*browse.deviantart.com/skins/windows/windowblindsxp/?view=1&order=5&limit=24
*www.deviantart.com


Happy Customizing


----------



## ferrarif50 (Apr 22, 2005)

Use the Windows Longhorn Transformation Pack. It is sure to snazzy up ur desktop.

It is given with one of the issues of Digit!


----------



## shyam911 (Apr 22, 2005)

All the above said would definitely make your desktop look Snazzy but they are know to use up system resources too.


----------



## djmykey (Apr 22, 2005)

hi man, u can use style xp or winblinds enhanced version, they use less resources, but also rem that in winblinds the amount of resources depend on the skin that u r using if the skin is heavy then more ram is gone but if its a lil bit small then its ok. for icons use iconpackager its nice and I am using it since a long time. and for icons and wallpapers and all stuff of customizing go to deviantart.com the baap of all modding sites. and also check neowin forums for some really good tuts


----------



## sahil_blues (Apr 22, 2005)

i am really fond of the way mac desktops look...is there some kind of a mac transformation pack also!!


----------



## theraven (Apr 23, 2005)

*osx.portraitofakite.com/


----------



## sahil_blues (Apr 23, 2005)

ive downloaded an icons pack ( i dont iconpackager)....how do i apply the icons i downloadef??


----------



## anandk (Apr 24, 2005)

try using "CrystalXP". its great and transforms everything about xp. its safe. (www.crystalxp.net)                    8)           

i also used "loghorn transformation pack", but i think crystalxp is better ! also uninstalling "longorn trns pk" created some problems for me, and i had to 'system restore'. 

good old "StyleXP' or "WindowsBlinds" to hai Ho !.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Apr 25, 2005)

I think this is the time to write a BIG *collaborative * *"Customization Guide"* in Tut section......... 

???


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey geek_rohit,

Thanks a lot , lets check it out what cool on ur given link


----------



## rollcage (May 23, 2005)

Is there a way to make your Windows XP look like mac/apple pc?



			
				theraven said:
			
		

> **osx.portraitofakite.com/*


i cant understand wat this site is all about

can you tell how to..

also could you plz.. give the download.


----------



## Biplav (May 23, 2005)

I use a different software.not windows blinds or style xp.here are some of my screenshots.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19550&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=60
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19550&start=75


now if u like the desktops, then u can use Talisman.
its a trial software and switches the shell from explorer to one that comes with it.
One significant thing worth noteworthy(other than great looking wallpapers)is to my suprise, when i see the Ram consumption now it has gone down!yes as Explorer.exe now does not run in the background , my Ram consumption has gone down.
remember for this u have to do "Shell Switching"
so unlike windows blinds or style xp, now i get gr8 dektops and more free ram!!! "DOUBLE BENIFIT"


----------



## Calcatian (May 23, 2005)

Switching shell almost always frees up more RAM + u get Kick455 desktop  I use Aston, it evn takes up lesser resources than Talisman = evn more free RAM.

Check this out: *customize.ru
The chacha of all modding sites


----------



## expertno.1 (May 23, 2005)

stylexp,windowblinds,talsman  are the best


----------



## Biplav (May 23, 2005)

@expert no1 -its Talisman.
@calcatian- i like aston but the themes available are bit to less. i like keep changing my desktops u know!


----------



## sahil_blues (May 23, 2005)

holy sh*t man!!!.....biplav...those are *WICKED* desktops !!!!.....i am really gonno uninstall every last bit of windows blinds from my comp and install talisman!!!.....from where did you get all those themes????.....i tried customize.ru.....but there arent much there...also i dont think deviantart  supports talisman....does it??


----------



## shaunak (May 23, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> *osx.portraitofakite.com/


that is one cool site.

back to topic:

u can get the uxtheme.dll file to customize ur desk 4 free!
with it u will b able to use msstyles and style xp themes.

any free registry mathod 4 logons?


----------



## rohanbee (May 23, 2005)

Where do i get this software iconpackager from??


----------



## sahil_blues (May 23, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> Where do i get this software iconpackager from??


 heres the url: *www.stardock.com/products/iconpackager/


----------



## theraven (May 23, 2005)

rollcage heres the download link for flyakite transformation pack

*www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=4044

u can use that to give it a mac look

as for talisman i dun like using shell replacement software
so i dun like talisman


----------



## saROMan (May 23, 2005)

well frankly speaking Crystal XP is da best..have been using it from last 1 month and i am really in love with it......not only it change Icons...Explorer Buttons..Logon screen but many other Features...i have got the Full Setup including Setups ,Icons, Walls,PNG's every thing.....give it a try.....


----------



## Biplav (May 23, 2005)

> holy sh*t man!!!.....biplav...those are WICKED desktops !!!!.....i am really gonno uninstall every last bit of windows blinds from my comp and install talisman!!!.....from where did you get all those themes????.....i tried customize.ru.....but there arent much there...also i dont think deviantart supports talisman....does it??


@sahil_blues: thanx man! sometimes one gets tired of the windows blinds and style xp and their huge ram consumption. so i just ventured out in the net and got Talisman and then i just saw some of the most beautiful desktops ever built.
visit
here  for talisman desktops and some gr8 themes and u will be glued to these 4 atleast 3-4 days.


----------



## sahil_blues (May 23, 2005)

saROMan said:
			
		

> well frankly speaking Crystal XP is da best..have been using it from last 1 month and i am really in love with it......not only it change Icons...Explorer Buttons..Logon screen but many other Features...i have got the Full Setup including Setups ,Icons, Walls,PNG's every thing.....give it a try.....



yup thats true....i got crystal xp from the digit cd....pretty cool....i think it was the only theme which stayed on my desktop for over 2 months!!....but now ive got bored from it...


----------



## rollcage (May 23, 2005)

@theraven thanks for the link
*osx-e.com/index.php?categoryid=10&p13_sectionid=8&p13_fileid=127

@biplav
Talisman replaces the explorer.exe, which is the main file in windows  graphics user interface, that always showed the illegal operation prompt in the win98,..  
if you replace that isnt there chance of making some system file curupt
btw i have a backup of my C: drive usin NortonGhost,
so, i dont have to worry that much but curious!!


----------



## sahil_blues (May 23, 2005)

@biplav..i couldnt find any option of changing the look of the actual Window....like we can in windows blinds....also how do i get those traslucent calenders that you have in a theme of my choice???


----------



## Biplav (May 23, 2005)

@sahil blues- i dont get u.
right click anywhere in the desktop after loading talisman , goto settings 
and then shell switcher
. thats it. ur computer will restart and next time the explorer.exe wouldnt load.
else if rightclick doesnt work then goto start button(of talisman and not windows) and do the above said. 
if u are talking of changing the look of icons and start menu then u have to go to the themes section in www.lighttek.com
there u have to download the selected themes - whatever u like. unzip it and place it in
c:\program files\talisman2\themes\(assuming c is the drive where talisman is installed)
try that and pm me if not success ful


----------



## Calcatian (May 24, 2005)

rollcage, if done properly, u hav nothing 2 worry from changing d shell evn in Win98.



> showed the illegal operation prompt in the win98,..



dont kno wht u mean but I started switching shell when no 1  evn heard of XP and Win2k was in beta. But I had some problems with LiteStep & BlackBox 

So far Aston is the only safe shell I have seen - not much variation in environment as talisman, but the humblest resource eater and considerably stable and they evn give u a free license if u design a skin 4 it.

It comes with lots of plugins plus supports all major LiteStep Plugs - so u get unlimited possibilities. Round clock, calender, weather, cool launchers whatevr u need


----------



## Biplav (May 24, 2005)

@calcatian:





> dont kno wht u mean but I started switching shell when no 1 evn heard of XP and Win2k was in beta. But I had some problems with LiteStep & BlackBox


no no man.
u got him wrong. he meant that the explorer.exe showed a lot of errors every time.


----------



## rollcage (May 24, 2005)

The flyakite transformation pack ... works on the similar lines of the Longhorn transformaton pack.

Its not that much attractive.

@biplav
You are right man........thanks for that
The Talisman is gr8....
it really changes your windowsxp..........

there are some themes which convert it to MAC/Apple PC in the real sense.

Talisman......rocks


----------



## Biplav (May 24, 2005)

the only thing with talisman(other than its superb/fabulous desktop changing features is that it is a trial version(30 DAYS). so we got to make it till we want use it -so another job is to be done.


----------



## Calcatian (May 24, 2005)

Guyz what r yor opinion on DesktopX  I think it's the worst offering from stardock


----------



## Calcatian (May 24, 2005)

biplav said:
			
		

> the only thing with talisman(other than its superb/fabulous desktop changing features is that it is a trial version(30 DAYS). so we got to make it till we want use it -so another job is to be done.



in the past doing "another job" on talisman made my system unstable... that's why I switched over 2 Aston  So is it OK with talisman now


----------



## Biplav (May 24, 2005)

@calcatian- my system is working fine. no probs till date , i have been using it over 2 months now.
i like aston but the collection is not to many and the scope of making it is also more in talisman.
but anyways aston is good too. just like the way u like aston the same is here with me stuck with talisman!


----------



## sahil_blues (May 24, 2005)

@ biplav i am using a theme in talisman which has a digital clock....but iam fond of an analogue one which is present in another theme....how can i get the analogue clock of the other theme work in the theme ive put??....also i think you didnt get what i wrote in my last post....heres another try:-

see when you put a theme through windows blinds, it changes the *APPEARANCE* of the opened windows....like colors for selected items, the panels and tool bars according to the theme itself, which can also be done through the usual procedure >>> *Right Click* on desktop, select *Display Proprties* and then *Appearance*....but Talisman  *doesn't* change the things i've just mentioned even in shell mode (I suppose)....so please tell me the procedure to do the same if its possible....

PHEW!!!


----------



## Biplav (May 24, 2005)

u can try and make ur own theme.else i use a nice theme that looks real pleasing to my eye and 4 u it has got an analog clock!
*www.artuproar.com/index.php?page=moreinfo&num=26886
*www.artuproar.com/index.php?page=moreinfo&num=26884*www.skinz.org/skin.phtml?skinid=5392&sid=bb2f18d227dcd02a66ed7e5710c32199
*www.artuproar.com/index.php?page=moreinfo&num=22777

u should like this one- its got 5 analog clocks
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/3465442/

THIS ONES MY FAV.:
*www.artuproar.com/index.php?page=moreinfo&num=18644


----------



## chanduthebest (Jun 3, 2005)

well ,, i installed the Longhorn transformation pack 9.0 And got these problems--
No more stand by option,,
No more proper hibernation,


----------



## Biplav (Jun 3, 2005)

post ur system configuration plz.


----------



## montsa007 (Jun 3, 2005)

try www.themexp.org or even www.download.com both rock


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 3, 2005)

Style-Xp is cool man.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 5, 2005)

*ok as far as the hibernation is concerned, does it take more time to hibernate???
do one thing- roll back to a previous date by SYSTEM Restore!!and then see whether the features are working or not.*.


----------



## chanduthebest (Jun 5, 2005)

i cant resume from hibernation...


----------



## Biplav (Jun 5, 2005)

have u done system restore???


----------



## sahil_blues (Jun 5, 2005)

chanduthebest said:
			
		

> well ,, i installed the Longhorn transformation pack 9.0 And got these problems--
> No more stand by option,,
> No more proper hibernation,



i just hate transformation packs man.....they dont seem to work out....EVER!!!


----------



## chanduthebest (Jun 5, 2005)

of course there was no big difference from the normal XP desktop and after the transformation,,
but i got the above stated new problems with the transformation


----------



## Biplav (Jun 6, 2005)

see the difference will be noticed for the first few days, 
then it would be just like windows default skin and theme.
hence take my words- go for some nice shell replacement software.here u can get loads of themes and make ur own .
get some icons , menus , clocks and u can build ur own theme.
dont go for windows blinds as it takes a considerable amount of ur memory.
*talisman is the best.*


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 6, 2005)

Just use windows blind,style xp ,etc !!!

JUst get ur hand on a recent issue of DIGIT and u will find all the tools in there !!!

CHEERS !!!


----------



## sahil_blues (Jun 6, 2005)

biplav said:
			
		

> see the difference will be noticed for the first few days,
> then it would be just like windows default skin and theme.
> hence take my words- go for some nice shell replacement software.here u can get loads of themes and make ur own .
> get some icons , menus , clocks and u can build ur own theme.
> ...



i agree with you biplav that talisman really changes the look of your desktop...but again you need to use windows blinds to change the windows skin and iconpackager to install new icons as talisman doesnt do these.....


----------



## Biplav (Jun 6, 2005)

@ sahil blues:* i didnt get u.
talisman does nt automatically install icons but u definitely can do it manually!!i didnt get the windows skin thing.*


----------



## sahil_blues (Jun 6, 2005)

arrre yaar....how do we change the windows theme???.....by *right clicking on desktop* and going to *properties then themes*....we can then select the set of given* themes* which are *"Olive Green", "Windows Style", "Silver",or default "Blue"*....if you have blinds some *additional themes *appear in this box....but talisman doesnt do that....i hope youve got it this time!!!!....i have my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Biplav (Jun 6, 2005)

hey if u do shell swapping then ur theme will be automatically changed... u wont be getting the windows normal coloured taskbar !!


----------

